# bad grooming job :( RANT



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would still bring her back in. It is sometimes amazing the things they can fix.


----------



## PoodleDuo (Jun 14, 2014)

I would switch groomers. If it's as bad as I'm imagining I would ask my money be refunded and find someone who knows what they're doing. That face is one thing, having scissor marks everywhere is another. And claiming they'd have to shave him to blend the leg is bull.


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

We recently had to board Finn and initially we just said a bath because we don't trust any groomers other then our regular. Then I relented and said ok feet and face and they kept prodding me to do a full groom but I wouldn't agree.

So we get him back and his whole neck line is screwed up one side further back then the other (I know my fault for not stating the obvious) then they shave off his goatee which was about an inch and half long so it was pretty obvious it belonged. His face was all choppy, he'll i do his face better then that. They wouldn't clip his nails because they said the were too short (not so). I don't give them a second chance even though I like the kennel I will not have him groomed there again.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I would switch because they don't seem that skilled with poodles, but I wouldn't read too much into it from the note. Groomers all hate to be watched and they hate it when customers lurk, hover, criticize and otherwise make the groomer and dog jumpy. Lots of customers come in early, demand to be taken first, threaten bad reviews if they don't get their way, etc. and are otherwise hard to deal with. Likely the note is just an unprofessional owner or manager who has had a bad experience from a customer and is fed up. You should see my kids' dentist's office! Covered in silly looking hand printed notes with terse instructions covering everything from "Take off your shoes", "Cancellations will be billed at the same rate as if you showed up!" to "Do not drop off your child! We are not a daycare!" Looks really unprofessional and rude, but a lot of offices seem to do that.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Bellesdad0417 said:


> We recently had to board Finn and initially we just said a bath because we don't trust any groomers other then our regular. Then I relented and said ok feet and face and they kept prodding me to do a full groom but I wouldn't agree.
> 
> So we get him back and his whole neck line is screwed up one side further back then the other (I know my fault for not stating the obvious) then they shave off his goatee which was about an inch and half long so it was pretty obvious it belonged. His face was all choppy, he'll i do his face better then that. They wouldn't clip his nails because they said the were too short (not so). I don't give them a second chance even though I like the kennel I will not have him groomed there again.


No second chance is right. BUTTHOLES! Do we want our Poodles necklines to be messed up? No. Do we want to see scissor marks? No. Did someone not notice Finn's goatee. This is all just wrong. 

The manager told me to come back and that they have another groomer who has been grooming for 30 years and she will fix him. I just don't have the time to invest today but I will call tomorrow and, if they want to keep my daughter's (and my future) business, I hope they do the right thing. Either fix it or the next groom is on them. I would let my daughter accept that and see how they do on Bodhi next time (we would not be trying out on Piper lol). 

He's a red boy and he doesnt care at all. Piper would be mortified, lol. 

pr


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Indiana said:


> I would switch because they don't seem that skilled with poodles, but I wouldn't read too much into it from the note. Groomers all hate to be watched and they hate it when customers lurk, hover, criticize and otherwise make the groomer and dog jumpy. Lots of customers come in early, demand to be taken first, threaten bad reviews if they don't get their way, etc. and are otherwise hard to deal with. Likely the note is just an unprofessional owner or manager who has had a bad experience from a customer and is fed up. You should see my kids' dentist's office! Covered in silly looking hand printed notes with terse instructions covering everything from "Take off your shoes", "Cancellations will be billed at the same rate as if you showed up!" to "Do not drop off your child! We are not a daycare!" Looks really unprofessional and rude, but a lot of offices seem to do that.


I am confused but it happens a lot (menopause)  What note? I know I missed something. 

But yeah, I hate offices that put up all those threatening notes. It's so unfriendly and rude. 

pr


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the note reference is to another thread on grooming shops. essentially the same kinds of unsatisfactory service issues are the subject of both.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Poodlerunner said:


> No second chance is right. BUTTHOLES! Do we want our Poodles necklines to be messed up? No. Do we want to see scissor marks? No. Did someone not notice Finn's goatee. This is all just wrong.
> 
> The manager told me to come back and that they have another groomer who has been grooming for 30 years and she will fix him. I just don't have the time to invest today but I will call tomorrow and, if they want to keep my daughter's (and my future) business, I hope they do the right thing. Either fix it or the next groom is on them. I would let my daughter accept that and see how they do on Bodhi next time (we would not be trying out on Piper lol).
> 
> ...


Okay I'm sorry your first paragraph cracked me up. Little strange that they said he wasn't wiggly, but then said he was bad for his face? At least let them fix him up before you continue to look around for another. If you like the work the more experienced groomer dogs fixing him (for free!), you can request that specific groomer for a future groom.


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Poodlerunner said:


> No second chance is right. BUTTHOLES! Do we want our Poodles necklines to be messed up? No. Do we want to see scissor marks? No. Did someone not notice Finn's goatee. This is all just wrong.
> 
> The manager told me to come back and that they have another groomer who has been grooming for 30 years and she will fix him. I just don't have the time to invest today but I will call tomorrow and, if they want to keep my daughter's (and my future) business, I hope they do the right thing. Either fix it or the next groom is on them. I would let my daughter accept that and see how they do on Bodhi next time (we would not be trying out on Piper lol).
> 
> ...


The only calming words I can offer is the coat will grow back

Keep calm and chive on!


----------



## Luna3698 (Dec 19, 2013)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Okay I'm sorry your first paragraph cracked me up. Little strange that they said he wasn't wiggly, but then said he was bad for his face? At least let them fix him up before you continue to look around for another. If you like the work the more experienced groomer dogs fixing him (for free!), you can request that specific groomer for a future groom.


To be honest, most groomers don't get a lot of experience with Poodles in actual Poodle trims any more. Either the owners have Doodles ("Don't make him look like a Poodle!") or they want the dog very short (clippered) with un-shaved face and feet. Drives me nuts, because I think ALL Poodles should have clean face and feet with nice scissored trims! When most groomers get the chance to do a real Poodle trim, they aren't skilled-enough with the scissors and knowledgeable enough about the Breed to do a good job. Granted, I started OUT 30 years ago with MPoo show dogs and spent HOURS watching the Breeder/Handler groom Poodles, so it makes me pickier than most. I would give the groomer with long experience a chance, and if she does a good job then request her in the future.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmmm, "most groomers"? From my experience on forums and FB pages, most of the groomers there do awesome poodle trims. Of course, could just be that the better more knowledgeable groomers frequent those sights. Almost as bad as hearing "puppy cut" are the words "don't make him look like a poodle". Seriously? He IS a poodle. smh


----------



## Luna3698 (Dec 19, 2013)

The pics you see on FB and the forums are generally posted by groomers who are skilled at Poodles. I teach grooming and very few of my students will ever be able to hand-scissor an entire Poodle - scissoring is an art and requires a great deal of practice, and in all honesty most people are never really good at it.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Luna3698 said:


> The pics you see on FB and the forums are generally posted by groomers who are skilled at Poodles. I teach grooming and very few of my students will ever be able to hand-scissor an entire Poodle - scissoring is an art and requires a great deal of practice, and in all honesty most people are never really good at it.


So FB would be a good way to find a good Poodle groomer!~

pr


----------



## Luna3698 (Dec 19, 2013)

Poodlerunner said:


> So FB would be a good way to find a good Poodle groomer!~
> 
> pr


That is certainly one option. Another is to go to a local dog show and find the local Poodle people there. They will know who can groom. As well, many Professional Handlers are also groomers.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Ahhh, it is not necessary to hand scissor an entire poodle, this is 2014. SS snap on combs, Mosers/Bravuras, etc. help you do face, feet and set length. 

Luna3698 where do you teach? Do you have a website/FB page? And of course, your students probably aren't able to "entirely hand scissor" a poodle. They are students, after all.


----------



## Luna3698 (Dec 19, 2013)

Agreed! We do make use of SS snap-ons and cordless 5-in-1 clippers at the school (just as we all do when grooming for clients). However, the finish STILL needs to be refined by scissoring and if the individual has not trained the eye to correct outlines the trim will never really look good.

Of course I don't expect the students to be able to hand-scissor an entire Poodle of ANY variety straight out of school. However, for competition and show grooming, hand-scissoring is a necessity, and that finish is what my private clients demand. I currently show Shih Tzu, although I started out with Poodles nearly 30 years ago: our new baby Poodle will likely be the last Poodle I ever exhibit (assuming he stays in-size).


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Luna3698 said:


> To be honest, most groomers don't get a lot of experience with Poodles in actual Poodle trims any more. Either the owners have Doodles ("Don't make him look like a Poodle!") or they want the dog very short (clippered) with un-shaved face and feet. Drives me nuts, because I think ALL Poodles should have clean face and feet with nice scissored trims! When most groomers get the chance to do a real Poodle trim, they aren't skilled-enough with the scissors and knowledgeable enough about the Breed to do a good job. Granted, I started OUT 30 years ago with MPoo show dogs and spent HOURS watching the Breeder/Handler groom Poodles, so it makes me pickier than most. I would give the groomer with long experience a chance, and if she does a good job then request her in the future.


I get plenty of poodle clients that I get to do poodle clips on









But my grooms starting out were nothing like how I groom today. If clients didn't critique my grooms and just went elsewhere without giving me a chance to get better, knowing I was doing something wrong, I wouldn't have furthered my grooming knowledge and education. I'd rather give a groomer a chance to get better than to throw them under the bus.

Maybe the groomer that did the less desirable groomer that OP got can learn from the other groomer they work with that has more experience that will be fixing the groom.


----------

